# Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen WinCC und WinCC flexible?



## Micha01 (6 Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte gerne entlang einer Anlage mehrere Panels haben, die ich mit WinCC flexible programmiere. Der Leitstand soll mit einem PC und einem großen Monitor ausgestattet werden, an dem ich im Prinzip die Bilder der einzelnen Panels anzeige. Aus Gründen der Wiederverwendbarkeit möchte ich den Leit-PC auch mit WinCC flexible programmieren, weiß aber nicht, ob WinCC flexible ausreicht. Wo kann ich denn am übersichtlichsten sehen, wo die Unterschiede zwischen WinCC und WinCC flexible liegen? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Dezember 2004)

*leitpc....*

du brauchst im endeffekt nicht mal ein programm für den leitpc schreiben da du die panels über ethernet fernsteuern kannst, und den bildschirminhalt der panels auf dem leitpc darstellen kannst!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jochen,

na ja, ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht, ich habe mich wohl nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Außer den Panelmasken werden auch noch andere Masken angezeigt bzw. Funktionalitäten angeboten. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, bereits projektierte Masken der Panels vor Ort in die Leitebene mit einzubinden und ich weiß nicht, ob WinCC flexible dafür ausreicht. Deshalb würde ich gerne WinCC und WinCC flexible gegenüberstellen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Dezember 2004)

*infos...*

also wieso sollte es nicht gehen das du die funktionalität deiner 3 touches in den leitpc integrierst.

das kann wincc flex. auf jeden fall, sowas kanns du ja auch mit protool realisieren.

mfg.
jochen


----------



## Micha01 (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jochen,

bitte ich nicht böse sein, aber ich möchte eigentlich Infos darüber, wo die Unterschiede (z.B. Performance, Menegerüste, Kosten, etc.) zwischen WinCC und WinCC flexible liegen.

Gruß Michael


----------

